# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Ontsteking amandelen, oorontsteking, bloeddrukproblemen (hoog)

## haelewyn

In juli had ik een amandelontsteking aan de rechter zijde van mijn keel.
Na het uitnemen van een dosis Clavucid stak de ontsteking weer de kop op en heb ik 2 nieuwe dozen Clavucid voorgeschreven gekregen.
Hierna had ik binnen 48 uur erge last van een ontsteking van het kaakscharnier (rechts) met drukkend gevoel rond en in het oor.

Na meerdere keren enkele artsen te hebben gezien wordt nooit iets opgemerkt. Enkel een soort rash in het oor die vanzelf zou moeten verdwijnen. 
De NKO zag me ivm de amandelontsteking maar merkte ook niets op aan de binnenkant van mijn oor.

Verschillende keren heb ik het gevoel gehad dat mijn trommelvlies bol stond (vol en drukkend gevoel in het oor) en dat dit ineens met een luid geluid en pieptoon voor +/- 30 sec leidde tot het scheuren van mijn trommelvlies rechts.

Nu ben ik ook last gaan krijgen van lichte duizeligheid (zonder draaiend gevoel) en oriëntatiestoornissen die zich vooral manifesteren
bij het autorijden op autosnelweg en in tunnels. Vooral als ik van de trap afga ben ik duizelig.

Ik heb geprobeerd mijn oor te behandelen met Terra Cortril oorzalf en met Audispray. In beide gevallen leidt de behandeling tot een opflakkering van de klachten : gevoel van druk in het oor van binnenuit vergroot, met soms spontaan perforeren van het trommelvlies.
Nu ga ik eens proberen om het gewoon onbehandeld te laten omdat dit nog het minste klachten geeft. Ik heb de indruk dat het op dit moment veel meer verbetert na een tijdje alles op zijn beloop laten.

Eerder ben ik moeten stoppen met Ibuprofen wegens hoge bloeddruk. Mijn bloeddruk stijgt iedere keer als de last aan mijn oor opflakkert. Ibuprofen heb ik enkele weken genomen en dat zorgde voor een langzame verbetering van de pijn in het kaakgewricht na enkele weken.

Gisterenavond, in bed, op mijn rechteroor liggende, kreeg ik een lopend gevoel in mijn oor. Misschien is het gewoon de smurrie die ik er al eerder instopte die er gewoon is uitgelopen.

Ik vind het raar dat ik nooit oorpijn heb gehad. Wel een voos gevoel rond het oor, voos gevoel aan de rechterwang, bovenzijde van de schedel en linksboven.
Ik heb ook nooit last gehad van braken, significant gehoorverlies, oorsuizen, verkoudheid, koorts... Ik heb geen gezwollen klieren in de hals. Slechts enkele dagen had ik een slecht gevoel / malaise.

Ik ben nu begonnen met Nasonex te gebruiken die ik al enige tijd in huis heb. Ik heb gelezen dat een 'buis van Eustachius' die goed open is de genezing van het middenoor bevordert of een betere afvloeing van bacteriën toelaat.
Is er iemand die hier iets zinnigs weet over te vertellen ? Kan zoiets nog vanzelf overgaan ?
De bacterie die de miserie veroorzaakte houdt precies al enige tijd huis in en rond mijn hoofd.

----------


## Nora

Ik kan je niet zo heel veel vertellen of het vanzelf over gaat of niet. Ik weet wel dat als je iets met je oren hebt, je kans hebt op evenwichtsstoornis. Ben je al bij oorarts geweest om te onderzoek wat het is en wat je eraan kan doen?

Veel sterkte gewenst!

----------


## haelewyn

Al geweest. En aan de buitenkant van het trommelvlies was alles ok. Ik ging er vooral voor mijn keel langs maar vernoemde ook de last aan mijnn oren... en was na 7 minuten al buiten en 64 euro armer. Niets aan de hand was de diagnose..
Na een Dafalgan 500mg en een Ibuprofen 600 is de pijn inderdaad volledig weg en ook nadien gaat het beter. Ik voel nog dat er iets niet juist is maar het is geen groot probleem meer. 
Duizeligheid is zo goed als verdwenen. 
Niets om nogmaals 64 euro voor 7 minuten diagnosetijd voor te investeren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

